# question about interior..



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)

i might be buying an 2004 allroad but the interior was stripped out!! im a true vw fan and never dreamed about owning a newer audi, so i wanted to ask you audi owners if you know a ball park figure on how much some interior would cost??


----------



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)

please help bump


----------



## Nir77 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: question about interior.. (GLX-GLX)*

I wouldn't get an Audi interior if I were you. I'd get some Momo parts for anything possible- they are better quality and probably as expensive if not less expensive than the Audi interior.


----------



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)

ok thanks for the advice


----------



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)

any ideas where to look??


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (GLX-GLX)*

Try here: http://www.allroadfaq.com/


----------



## GLX-GLX (Nov 15, 2006)

sweet... thanks


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: question about interior.. (GLX-GLX)*

that looks like a very fun project







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

